# Whom is coming to the SWGRS...and when



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Pirating JJ's title sounded like a good idea....especially since all those going to Marty Cozad's are now certainly in the process of loading up the back of their cars, trucks, and trailers with the GRRing necessities they will need at Marty's.

SO...lets shift to another event...the Southwest Garden Railroad Show at the LA County Fairgrounds (Fairplex) on Saturday, 31 October and Sunday, 1 November. This is a new show...and from the list of vendors, and the presence of an operating Fairplex Garden Railroad, is looking pretty good...besides, I try to go see the Fairplex GRR at least yearly...it changes quite a bit year to year.


For this year, I'm not planning on staying up there overnight like we have done for the Big Train Show. For us, it's awkward to NOT be home on Halloween...we like seeing the neighborhood kids...and if we don't do the Halloween thing, I don't get the candy that we don't hand out.


While nothing is firm...we're looking at spending Sunday at the SWGRS. 

WHOM (gotta copy that JJ style) is planning on coming to the show on Saturday? How about Sunday???? If we get enough at the noon hour there, we could plan an outing to a little steak house that is about a mile away...it's been an MLS lunchtime watering hole for years.

Thoughts??? And when are ya going? Let's get a plan going.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I am planning to be there Sunday November 1 st.
This show will be the last running of the Fantasy Corner on the Fairplex Garden RR. It's going to be retired and replaced after the show, so take advantage of the show and see the last run as well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm going, probably only one day, I am flexible on the date so far, will depend if I am solo or a chauffeur from San Diego... 

I'm wondering if I can take in the show and the Fairplex in one day. 


Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am going to try and make it SAt then come home sunday


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 21 Sep 2009 11:57 AM 

I'm wondering if I can take in the show and the Fairplex in one day. 


Greg 
Only if you can walk 100'


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I can crawl that far! 

Actually I meant time wise... will one day be enough? 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Its not like its the county fair, my feet are still sore from that outing, so walking around shouldnt be too much hastle. I'm not sure which day I'm going Saturday is Halloween which is a very big deal around our place, so its looking like Sunday will be most likely but I would like to enter the model contest (meaning Sat entry) so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

All I can say is I'm envious of you all to be able to think about getting together for a fine steak dinner.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Get your A** on a plane RJ, I'll buy the steak dinner, you have free accommodations, and cigars... Oh, you can run trains too! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg When will my ticket be mailed to me? Free shipping I'm good to go.







. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

For a free ticket, you are going to have to do some trackwork! ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be attending on Sunday Nov. 1st








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunday's the only day I can make it. Halloween is MY holiday and as much as I love trains.... well, I'll be at the show Sunday. 
Chris


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Obviously Jackie and I will be there since I elected to bring my track. I have to admit that I have not been giving it too much concern tho. I have been involved in a very big job for the last six weeks on a house. Started out as a full siding job, but the home owner keeps adding more projects to it! At least I have work! But I am dealing with employees and everything. Seems all that I can do these days is go to work, come home, die, and sometimes pick up my guitar and strum it a bit! I am sure I could use some help when it comes time to set up the track!


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Don Gage, Sandra and Bob Baxter, Dave Crocker, and some new folk will be setting up the Door Hollow Shortline layout on Friday afternoon and if we can get it done, will be helping you, Bob, set up your loop. The layout has several new additions to the scenic delights but the general configuration is the same. 

Who, who, who..........not whom!


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Carla & I plan on being there Sunday fer'pretty shure, and possibly Staurday as well, if we can swing it!

After all, somebody's got to document yer' shennanigans (camera memory files may be deleted upon arrangement and for a fee!)


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
When are you setting up? I'll drive up and help you.








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Well sence I am now back in the US I might as well show up for something, will try to help Bob let me know just when. the steak night sounds good also
Roland


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't know about this show until recently. Being large scale only, it sounds like a good one.


My Dad and I hope to be there on Halloween day, and definitely plan to visit the real trains at the museum as well. The impressive museum collection includes a Big Boy, UP Centennial, Santa Fe Hudson, and much more.

I wonder if anyone will dress up since it's Halloween


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt,

I'm sure that there will be lots of folks dressed as engineers and trainmen there. LOL. I don't know which day will be best for me. I get very few trick or treaters at my house, and only live 20 minutes away from the fair grounds. Money being tight as it is, I don't think both days are in the offing for me. I will probably be there on Sunday however. See you guys there.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob Starr,
When are you planning on setting up the steam track so I can be there to help? 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy, 
I have not heard! I would love to do the bulk of it Friday if possible. I am sure that I will be contacted soon 
Boib


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Set up for the show will be 7 am to 7 pm on Friday. Del Oro needs to get some trailers in the building to unload and they said they would do that first thing in the morning. Then the trailers would be moved out. That should give the 1/32 group and the live steamers plenty of time to drive in and unload their stuff throughout the day. The back drive through door will be used mostly by the layouts and the front drive through door for the vendors. 

Space inside the hall is filling up fast. We have made arrangements for an overflow area outside in tents if needed. 

I will arrange for anyone with special needs to get close or inside to unload anything they will need. 

Please feel free to contact me at [email protected] or call at 913-406-3400 with any suggestions, questions or thoughts. 

David Roberts


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Isnt there a hotel at the Fairplex? Does anyone have any information about it? Link maybe?


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ
The Fairplex Sheraton is right there on the complex.
I think they have a special $99.00 a night rate for the show
The Fairplex Sheraton 
601 W. McKinley Ave 
Pomona, CA 91768 
Phone 866-716-8130


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By aceinspp on 21 Sep 2009 06:21 PM 
All I can say is I'm envious of you all to be able to think about getting together for a fine steak dinner.







Later RJD 

If you want to feel like a part of the group Give us your Credit Card number and we will charge out meals to your cad. That will make you feel like your right there with us.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I plan to be there on Sunday. There is a layout tour in the northern SF valley on Saturday. It's mostly small scale stuff, but it is model trains none the less. The tour is open to MROSC members, check out the MROSC yahoo group at 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/ 

and join the group if you want details. 

- gws


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Starr on 28 Sep 2009 08:15 AM 
Tommy, 
I have not heard! I would love to do the bulk of it Friday if possible. I am sure that I will be contacted soon 
Boib Bob...just let us know when you are setting up the track so we can plan on being there.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone know if this the same weekend that there is a big NASCAR event at the Fariplex?


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ,

According to the Fairplex list of events, there is only an "All Breed Dog Show" there on the same weekend. It shouldn't interfere with the train show except for maybe parking. Just as an aside, there is not a Nascar type track at the Fairplex. It is for Drag racing only, and for the L.A. County Sheriff's to practice driving at. I know because I learned pursuit driving there a loooooong time ago and it is still there. The Nascar track is in Fontana, a few miles down the road and nothing Nascar scheduled there either. See you guys on Sunday.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard that Axel Tillman and Dan Pierce of Train-Li are going!!!








There driving from Boston Mass.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is the list so far. I expect it to grow by at least 4 more. I f you don't see a name that you want to see. Invite them and have them give me a call 913-406-3400. We'll find room for them. 

David Roberts 
[email protected] 

A Bird Flying at Night 
Accucraft 
Bachmann 
Bridgemaster 
Carolwood Foundation 
Colorado Model Structures 
Custom Model Products 
Design 2 Market 
Eaglewings Ironcraft 
Econobridge 
Electric Model Works 
Empire Builder 
Garden Railways 
Gold Coast Station 
Gomotorbids.com 
Imagination Depot 
Just Plain Folk 
Kern Valley 
LGB 
LSOL 
Locomotive Joe G Scale Lamps 
Massoth Electronics USA 
The Metal Shed 
Michaels Custom Woodworking 
Movie Mix Productions 
Morgan’s Big Trains 
Mylargescale.com 
NGRC 2010 
NGRC 2011 
Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply 
R & G Railroad Co. 
Rainbow Ridge 
RLD Hobbies 
San Diego Garden RR Society 
Shourt Line By Soft Works Ltd. 
Splitjaw 
St Aubin Junction 
Train-li-USA 
Upland Trains


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

I will be there Sunday for sure.... and maybe Saturday. The 31st really depends on if someone want's anything out of my classified listing and can't make it on Sunday.... then I guess I'll have to go to the show twice...









(Am I wrong, or years ago - didn't train shows have "consignment tables" where you could bring stuff to sell for a fee? Man I wish the large scale shows would start that up again...)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be on Sunday for sure too... will be fun... 

Yeah I have stuff to sell, I finally put up a for sale page on my site. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I made my reservation at the FairPlex Shearaton. Be there some time Friday leave some time sunday


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is there a Exit for Mc Kinley off I 10 for the Fairplex Shearton? If not What exit do I use? 

How far is the Show from the Shearton? Walking Distance?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ if your going west bound on I-10, get off at *Orange Grove*, turn left on it, Turn Right onto McKinley, the Fairplex complex begins there at White Ave, the Sheridan is on the right just past White Ave look for the signs directing you to the entry for the hotel portion off McKinley just past White Ave on the right side, its well before the main entry to the Fairplex general parking lot, if you see the great big general lot you've gone too far. 

The Sheridan is on the Fairplex grounds so you can park it at there lot if your staying there and just walk in, too bad the Fair Food guys wont be there, ya coulda gotten some Deep Fried Twinkees or some Chocolate Covered Bacon, mmmmm yum! 

edited I forgot how screwwed up the off ramps are there in Pomona, sheesh I only lived there for 3 years


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=shera...h&z=16


Let see if this link works

yeah it works! I hope for everyone else....the "bubble" (McKinley Grill) in the upper left corner is where the Sheridan Hotel is, hope this helps, its right next to the NHRA Museum


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

What say we all meet at the Fairplex GRR exhibit at NOON on Sunday and go out to lunch together? There's a good steak house about two easy drive miles from the Fairplex that we could drive to. It's called the Tenderloin Steak House and it's been the place the MLS crowd has gone in prior years. You can read about it here -- http://maps.google.com/maps?latlng=...&gl=us . It's address i: 

2080 Foothill Blvd, La Verne, CA 91750-3559 (909) 596-3285‎

I'll call and make reservations if folks are interested...so post here if you'd like to attend the lunch. I'll need an estimate on the number of folks planning on going.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And Mike is buying! 

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I am...but not lunch.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

If not lunch - the scotch?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dah...I've got two for lunch so far...any other takers or did these two jokers scare everyone else away?Your browser doesn't support frames..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I's do lunch. On Suday? AT Noon? I will head for home just after lunch sunday. 

what about Sat. I will be there Friday night, Sat all day. We doing anything SAt.?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since we are carpooling, you can count me in, of course. I'll try to get hold of Josh, he's coming on Sunday too... 

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 28 Oct 2009 04:47 PM 
I's do lunch. On Suday? AT Noon? I will head for home just after lunch sunday. 

what about Sat. I will be there Friday night, Sat all day. We doing anything SAt.? 

I'm coming up just for Sunday with Greg. I decided to NOT make a weekend of it....yet. Hopefully the weather will be good. The wind is strong here today...and cool.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll be there!! No worries...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I had every intention of riding over with JJ, but he won't let me navigate anymore.









Besides, we had a family function planned and I won't be able to make it this year. 

Wish I could have made it.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

I plan on getting there Friday around noon to one to set up my track. Hope some of you can make it to give me a hand. Of course I will be there Saturday and Sunday. Bring something to steam!!!! Should be a lot of track time available
Bob


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll have my Grandsons with me on Sunday. Where are you guys intending to meet for the steak lunch and what time? I assume we will caravan up to La Verne. If not, who does one get to this restaurant? I am totally familiar with the area, but not the restaurant. See you on Sunday.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 28 Oct 2009 07:25 PM 
I had every intention of riding over with JJ, but he won't let me navigate anymore.









Besides, we had a family function planned and I won't be able to make it this year. 

Wish I could have made it.

I won't let him navagate because I want to get there befoe the shows over










On our last escapade we had to stop and ask directions.

I slid way down in the seat so no one could see me.

Come on Guys stoping to ask directions


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Stevens on 29 Oct 2009 12:21 AM 
I'll have my Grandsons with me on Sunday. Where are you guys intending to meet for the steak lunch and what time? I assume we will caravan up to La Verne. If not, who does one get to this restaurant? I am totally familiar with the area, but not the restaurant. See you on Sunday.

Greg....see above. Tenderloin is the restaurant....on Foothill Blvd across from the shopping center. Corner of D and Foothill.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Mike seeing how I will miss the event hope you and Greg and the rest of the roudys enjoy lunch with out me.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Mike. You're right, I didn't read your first notice carefully enough. If the boys are agreeable, we'll be there.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am on my way. I will get there sometime around noon. Gona stop at the Living desert Museum to see if the added any more. 

JJ


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, I should be there around 1:30 to help set up.

Mike, count me in for lunch.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, Carla & I will be there! Do I understand correctly that we'll meet at noon at the gate to the Fairplex R.R.? Or do the Fairplex volunteers have a booth at the show?

-Gary-


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Outside....at the Fairplex GRR.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am here and I aint seen nobody


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

I think I'll just meet you at the place... 12:15 or so?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

We wuz there. 










Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was Delayed by one accidient ( I was not involved) and one fugitive take down Neary Blyth I have got to get me one of them BMWs. from what I seeen on the way over here, You dont have to obey speed limits, and you dont have to worry about NOT TURN ON RED signs. It must have been that big rig's fault when he hit the BMW as it charged out into the intersedtion ignoring the No Turn On Red sign.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got back from the show. Small crowd, but we were there very early. Nice wide aisles. Spoke to Jonathan Bliese. All the vendors were great to talk with. Del Oro had a pretty good-sized set-up and you could actually get CLOSE to things! The Fairplex Garden Railroad was open-a half a dozen trains running. This will be a good show every year. Thanks to all who put this together.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I spend the whole day here. I had a great time. The place was full and not crowded. The people at the Fairplex Layout were fantastic. I talked for over a hour with one of the guys. I went through about 4 times. I bought a Grex Air brush. I stopped buy and talked to the guy at Colorado Modles. I talked with Dan from EagleWings. Johnathan was there. Sat with Bob and Jackie for a while. Talked with Michael custom wood building that we see at Marty's every year Got two people interested in MLS. This was like the old Pamona Show they use to hold in January. Sitting out side I saw a lot of stuff going out the door. I sure do hope it was sucessfull


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 31 Oct 2009 07:48 AM 
JJ,

We wuz there. 











Tommy








Rio Gracie 


Yes you were there!! It was nice to see you. We missed you & Grace today.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

To coin a phrase, *"Wish I was there!!*


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

We do too!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I called Mark Johnson at the St Aubin's booth about 4 this afternoon and he said it was a good, steady show. 

Yes, Dwight, I wish I was there too..


----------

